# Arizona trip 2015



## yen_saw (Sep 18, 2015)

Has been a while since my last trip to AZ. 4 yrs to be exact. Summer is almost over and with free time in hand I decided to go back and enjoy Arizona nature. My wife decided to join me as well. We were there for about 5 days but didn't spend as much time out in the wood as I was hoping for. I was not hoping to see too many mantis due to the previous years of drought, but apparently it has been wet near the border in Southeastern AZ. So here we go.........

Arriving late in Tucson........







Familiar plant in AZ........






Cool art at car renting company






We started to drive towards the town of Arivaca. There were some very large grasshoppers crossing the highway, mainly the western horse lubber grasshopper which is a common sight around this time of the year, but there were also this grasshoppers of equal size around.






Stopped by road side observing all the lubber crossing was pretty neat. I started to sweet around high grasses along the side of the highway but only found some grasshoppers and spiders of all sizes. This is a pair of nice looking spider in my sweeping net.






Couldn't find any mantis so we continued to drive towards the town of Arivaca and stopped by a large field. The first mantis we saw was an adult female _Bactromantis mexicanus_.






The area was very 'buggy'. I would walk on the side of the pavement and bugs of all kind will go scrambling out. Including this _Litanuetria minor_ that 'escaped' to the pavement.






The first adult male mantis spotted was a _Stagmomantis limbata_....... Can you see him on this pic?






The most abundant species surprisingly was the pointy eye _Yersiniops sphodronica_. They could be easily mistaken as small katydid out in the field with those long hind legs. Adult male is very 'jumpy' and appear to be easier to spot than the female. I collected couple of females and feed them cricket which surprisingly happily being hand fed, despite their nervous nature.











To be continue...............


----------



## SSimsswiSS (Sep 18, 2015)

Thanks for sharing. Very interest, I've stayed in Tubac a few times, which issn't very far from where you were at.


----------



## Salmonsaladsandwich (Sep 18, 2015)

The big green grasshopper is a plains lubber.


----------



## Sticky (Sep 19, 2015)

I like the last little mantis. Did you bring any home to breed?

They remind me of Heterochaeta.


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 20, 2015)

Sticky said:


> I like the last little mantis. Did you bring any home to breed?
> 
> They remind me of Heterochaeta.


Yea I collected some. Would be cool if these could reach _Heterochaeta sp. _size.


----------



## dmina (Sep 21, 2015)

Really cool pics... Love the eyes of the last pic... thanks for sharing... looking forward to updates!


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 21, 2015)

So the first day wasn't so bad. Saw the following mantis

- _Bactromantis mexicanus_, F

- _Stagmomantis l__imbata_, M

- _Yersiniops sp._, M/F

- _Litanuetria minor_, F

The second day we decided to meet up with two bug friends at Sycamore Canyon Campground, which is very close to Pena Blanca Lake close to Mexico border. The first mantis noticed at the campground was a nice looking female _Stagmomantis californica_.






A rattle snake was spotted at the campground.






We started our trip to Sycamore Canyon, which was pretty rough and uphill.






Reaching the canyon after driving for 8 miles with a speed of less than 20 mi/hr






The first mantis we saw at the canyon was a very unfortunate Yersiniops sp., taken by a large spider while still inside the butterfly net. I let the spider go to finish the meal.











There were plenty of _S. limbata_ male flying when disturbed by butterfly net sweeping, took me a while to spot the first female.


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 21, 2015)

Another S limbata female spotted











There are also other venomous critters too......
















My wife holding a Arizona vine snake. Apparently this is the only type of vine snake in the US.






Apparently that is a pretty popular location for herpers and bug hunters, meet a few more people there






Before leaving the canyon, we stopped by Pena Blanca Lake, which is 4,000 ft above sea level.






The last mantis was another female S. californica, it was half way between the canyon and campground.






So didn't see as many mantis as on the second day

- S. californica, F

- S. limbata, F/M

- Yersiniops sp, M/F

To be continue......


----------



## Salmonsaladsandwich (Sep 21, 2015)

What kind of habitat was the Scolopendra heros found in? Was it near a body of water or somewhere moist? Just wondering so I'll have an idea of where to look if I go to arizona.

Sad that the grasshopper mantis got eaten but that's a cool lynx spider.


----------



## mantisman 230 (Sep 21, 2015)

Very nice finds so far, especially that Scolopendra!


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 22, 2015)

Salmonsaladsandwich said:


> What kind of habitat was the Scolopendra heros found in? Was it near a body of water or somewhere moist? Just wondering so I'll have an idea of where to look if I go to arizona.
> 
> Sad that the grasshopper mantis got eaten but that's a cool lynx spider.


I have seen them hiding underneath log or rock. They appear to be active at night or during cloudy day. I don't remember seeing river or pond anywhere closeby they probably get their water source from prey or morning dew.


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 22, 2015)

Madera Canyon is my favorite spot for mantis. I can always see some mantis there. So that is where we went on the third day.

Surprisingly the first thing I found was an ooth. Fresh too. Still light in color.






This mantis was found near by on short grass






An adult female ground mantis











Nice looking cactus long horn beetle











I never seen this sign before.... but it was 2011 the last time I was here. I ended up found some _Yersiniops_ and _Litanuetria _there.
















The AZ jumping mantis is pretty tough to spot due to the small size and slender shape, and the fact that this area is exploded with tons of grasshoppers didn't help.


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 22, 2015)

There were also plenty of adult male Stagmomantis sp.






But sometimes i can see small Stagmomantis nymphs..... wonder if these ever get a chance to reach adult before winter






Beautiful cactus flower






_Bactromantis mexicanus_? with beautiful marking..... found near a fallen tree bark











There were also plenty of fast running lizard, probably feed on all kind of insects found in this area, including mantis.






Colorful velvet ant


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 22, 2015)

Half way on Madera Canyon and i had a flat tire....bummer.






Got a new car.... but lost half a day and missed out the trip to Florida Canyon






Get my energy back hehe






Went back to hotel to and check out some of the insect collected

_Aphaenogaster _queen?






Wolf spider with babies!






Feeding time
















Mating time too


----------



## CosbyArt (Sep 23, 2015)

Nice trip, looks like a insect hunters paradise.  Peter says he has great luck in Arizona too finding nearly everything. Might have to plan a road trip when I can to Arizona, that way I can drive all the mantids back home.

I'm curious how many did you end up taking back with you? At least it looks like you have plenty for new populations of several species.


----------



## Sticky (Sep 23, 2015)

Someday!


----------



## Sticky (Sep 23, 2015)

You said there is a campground near where you did some of your bunting. Do you remember the name of it?


----------



## mantisman 230 (Sep 23, 2015)

Definitely keep me updated on the Yersinops


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 26, 2015)

CosbyArt said:


> I'm curious how many did you end up taking back with you? At least it looks like you have plenty for new populations of several species.


ABout half a dozen each species.


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 26, 2015)

Sticky said:


> You said there is a campground near where you did some of your bunting. Do you remember the name of it?


No name sorry. It was on Ruby road next to Pena Blanca lake. A big sign showing campground.


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 26, 2015)

mantisman 230 said:


> Definitely keep me updated on the Yersinops


Will do very soon.....


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 26, 2015)

So Madera Canyon never disappoint me. Following species spotted

Bactromantis mexicanus F

Yersiniops sp (2 different species i think), F/M

S. limbata M/F

L. minor M/F

S. californica M

On my last day, My wife and I went to Molino basin campground. I was told Arizona unicorn mantis have been spotted there before.

The way to the campground is beautiful..... cactus on the slope everywhere







As we ascending towards the mountain, it gets more rocky






Finally, nearly 5000 ft above sea level. We arrived at the campground






Unfortunately, this place appeared to have gone through drought season....... not many insects around






The only mantis found was a nymph of B. mexicanus at the restroom






So after spending only 1 hour we decided to go to Buenos Aires National Wildlife Refuge. THat place is full of insects.

As soon as I stepped on the pavement at the entrance there was a male S. limbata











Many S. limbata females spotted, some even on the pavement











and around the bush next to the pavement


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 26, 2015)

More S limbata female spotted






This place probably has the highest population of Yersiniops and Litanuetria I have ever seen, but unfortunately the same go to rattler snakes as well so always have to watch our steps. A beautiful place worth visiting. I end up spending most of my time on the last day there.

http://www.fws.gov/refuge/Buenos_Aires/about.html

That pretty much wrap up my collecting experience here. There are many more insects and animals I didn't take picture of. Too many actually. BUt here are some of the random pics i still remember where (and why) i took it

A cute narrow mouth toad found near the border






Tim messing around with the vine snake..... watch out dude!






Tarantula crossing has been a common sight this trip






SOmetimes slow catepillar try their luck crossing the road too






An ooth found at Arivaca that looks fresh.






One of the Western horse lubber crossing the road






A panorama view enroute to Sycamore Canyon






Found around Madera Cayon






Good bye Arizona..... hope to come back again


----------



## CosbyArt (Sep 26, 2015)

yen_saw said:


> ABout half a dozen each species.


Awesome, plenty to provide many new nymphs.  



yen_saw said:


> ...
> On my last day, My wife and I went to Molino basin campground. I was told Arizona unicorn mantis have been spotted there before.
> 
> The way to the campground is beautiful..... cactus on the slope everywhere
> ...


Very beautiful country, the cacti are a interesting sight (especially to those who don't see them daily).

I wondered though about the collecting allowed in the National Forests and such. Seems Arizona has no problem for individuals collecting insects, as the article I found states. I know though in my state most of the DNR/Park rangers can be real royal pains in the behind, so I don't even bother - seems it is up to the individual states the parks are located in regards to their rules.

As you flew in and out of Arizona, did you take the mantids with you on the plane or ship them to yourself at home? I asked to see what is the protocol/guidelines to get them back home after such a trip myself.


----------



## mantisman 230 (Sep 26, 2015)

Very nice finds. I wonder how well the breeding for each will be  shame you didn't find any unicorns, but I suppose they are clever critters to remain hidden.


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 27, 2015)

CosbyArt said:


> Awesome, plenty to provide many new nymphs.
> 
> Very beautiful country, the cacti are a interesting sight (especially to those who don't see them daily).
> 
> ...


Yea I hope so. I didn't collect all the adult females I came across though, and so as the adult male, but I might be regretting it soon after a closer look at Yersiniops that I collected might appear to be of two different species.

It's alright to collect in the national forest, but not national park, or wildlife refuge center.

I flew with the mantis.


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 27, 2015)

mantisman 230 said:


> Very nice finds. I wonder how well the breeding for each will be  shame you didn't find any unicorns, but I suppose they are clever critters to remain hidden.


I assumed most if not all the adult females should have been mated in the wild this time of the season.

Yea AZ unicorn eluded me again. But then there'll be something for me to hope for the next time I go


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 27, 2015)

I was told by a member here about the difference in Yersiniops collected when i posted some pics on FB. I didn't pay much attention at first but when I set the Yersiniops up at home I started to see differences.

This is the pic taken when both Yersiniops are being fed.






Placing it side by side. You can see the one on the left has wider and shorter pronotum, while the one on the right has longer and slender pronotum.






Here are another two photos showing the differences. THe one on left has wider head and less pointy eyes while the right one has narrower head and "longer" pointy eyes.











This is interesting to me........


----------



## mantisman 230 (Sep 27, 2015)

hmmm interesting...


----------



## CosbyArt (Sep 27, 2015)

yen_saw said:


> Yea I hope so. I didn't collect all the adult females I came across though, and so as the adult male, but I might be regretting it soon after a closer look at Yersiniops that I collected might appear to be of two different species.
> 
> It's alright to collect in the national forest, but not national park, or wildlife refuge center.
> 
> I flew with the mantis.


I hope so as well. I see what you mean with the Yersiniops species. It's great you got two species, but hopefully there is enough of each to bred.

Thanks for the clarification. I'll have to do some searching to see where I can collect some ootheca this year if nothing else (and do more searching for details for next summer).


----------



## Hypoponera (Sep 29, 2015)

It is old, but the book by Helfer describes both species. On the right you have Y. sophronicum, "Yersin's ground mantis". On the left is Y. solitarium "Horned ground mantis". On your next trip you will need to find S. gracilipes as well. Don't think that one has been kept yet.


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 29, 2015)

Hypoponera said:


> It is old, but the book by Helfer describes both species. On the right you have Y. sophronicum, "Yersin's ground mantis". On the left is Y. solitarium "Horned ground mantis". On your next trip you will need to find S. gracilipes as well. Don't think that one has been kept yet.


Thanks Mike!


----------



## mantiseater (Oct 7, 2015)

A few years ago didn't u get s gracilipes but didn't know exactly wat it was at the time?


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 10, 2015)

mantiseater said:


> A few years ago didn't u get s gracilipes but didn't know exactly wat it was at the time?


I have never seen that species in the wild.


----------



## dmina (Oct 19, 2015)

That was really cool Yen... great pictures &amp; story... thanks for sharing...


----------



## spider_creations (Mar 6, 2016)

I live in AZ and love the spots you talked thought I was the only one who knew about them    :lol:


----------



## ns22 (Jul 27, 2016)

In the large picture where there is supposedly an S. limbata male, where is it? I saw a small shadow on a reed, in the bottom right center, about an inch from the frame (Is that it?) Also, a few of these mantids look like I. oratoria, especially one of the males on the pavement. Great pics overall, though.   Also, how did you get the mantis on a plane?


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 5, 2016)

nys2004 said:


> In the large picture where there is supposedly an S. limbata male, where is it? I saw a small shadow on a reed, in the bottom right center, about an inch from the frame (Is that it?) Also, a few of these mantids look like I. oratoria, especially one of the males on the pavement. Great pics overall, though.   Also, how did you get the mantis on a plane?


----------



## ns22 (Aug 5, 2016)

Thank you!


----------

